# What do you think of this deal on a certified M3?



## Lone Gunman (Feb 24, 2003)

The car is a 2002 M3 coupe, certified, with 12000 miles on it. This would be a 24 month lease. The options include the premium package and leather. 

48500 selling price
850 per month
No capitalized cost reduction 
67 percent residual
6.72 percent money factor (or 0.0028)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lone Gunman said:


> *The car is a 2002 M3 coupe, certified, with 12000 miles on it. This would be a 24 month lease. The options include the premium package and leather.
> 
> 48500 selling price
> 850 per month
> ...


are those the only options? If so, that price is way too high.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: What do you think of this deal on a certified M3?*



atyclb said:


> *are those the only options? If so, that price is way too high. *


Also, it has width adjustable seats, metallic paint, Harmon Kardon, and heated seats. That looks like it. The price for a 2003 with these options is $52,245.

What is a more reasonable price?


----------



## Lone Gunman (Feb 24, 2003)

The final offer, which I walked away from, was 46,900, with a lease payment of 795 a month. 

I think I will wait, and keep my current car longer. M3s are only getting cheaper. The days of money over MSRP are long gone.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Lone Gunman said:


> *The final offer, which I walked away from, was 46,900, with a lease payment of 795 a month.
> 
> I think I will wait, and keep my current car longer. M3s are only getting cheaper. The days of money over MSRP are long gone. *


You're going from a Lincoln Continental to an M3..?! :yikes: :lmao: :angel:


----------



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

CONSIDERING YOU ARE NOT LAYING ANYTHING OUT AS CAP COST AND THE CAR WILL BE UNDER FULL WARRANTY INCLUDING MAINTENANCE FOR AS LONG AS YOU OWN IT, IT SEEMS OKAY. 24 MONTHS IS A BREEZE. MAKE SURE YOU GET ENOUGH MILEAGE INCLUDED. SOME LEASES ONLY GIVE YOU 10,000/YR.


----------

